# مارايكم الدراسه في كندا



## صالح عبدالله (28 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
:81: 
انا انشالله بدرس في كندا قسم هندسة الطيران 
اريد منكم المساعدة وش افضل الجامعات الكندية في هندسة الطيران 
أو وش افضل معاهد لتعليم الطيران 
ولكم الشكر والعفو


----------



## alpha_beta (28 مايو 2006)

the one you pay more is always the best, trust me


----------



## dash 8 (28 مايو 2006)

.
لو بأختار وبيحصل لي بعثة أو منحة دراسية
كان أخترت كندا
لأن أغلب التعليمات و الإنظمة المعمول بها بالنسبة للطيران
مطابقة للمواصفات الأمريكية
وكثير من الأكاديميات لها فروع في كندا
وهذي مدرسة شهيرة في كندا
الموقع الألكتروني للأكاديمية
Moncton Flight College (MFC)
http://www.mfc.nb.ca/home.aspx
.
http://www.goldskull.net/pro/index.php?q=aHR0cDovL3d3dy50cmVudGFpci5jb20vTmFtZTEuZ2lm
http://www.trentair.com/helpful.html
.
وعندك هذي الأكاديمية وفيها كورسات تدرس بالهند
بين 9-12 شهر الكورس
وأعتمادها CAA
اللي هو هئيئة الطيران الكندي
*Canadian Flyers International Inc*
*CFI*
http://www.goldskull.net/pro/index.php?q=aHR0cDovL3d3dy5jYW5hZGlhbmZseWVycy5jb20vaW1hZ2VzL3RvcF9pbnRlcm5hdGlvbmFsXzEuanBn
http://www.canadianflyers.com/

.
وهذي
http://www.goldskull.net/pro/index.php?q=aHR0cDovL3d3dy5mbGlnaHR0cmFpbmluZy5vcmcvaW1hZ2VzL2luZGV4X3IzX2MyLmpwZw%3D%3D
http://www.flighttraining.org/
وكورساتها رخيصة جدا
http://www.flighttraining.org/oneyr.htm

.وهذي شركة دلتا 
غنية عن التعريف
وفيه لها أقسام تدريب في كندا
http://www.deltaconnectionacademy.com/international.asp
وهذا الرابط كله معاهد تعليم صيانة طائرات
http://www.amtonline.com/training.jsp

لكني انا انصح دايم ان أي شخص يمر على السفارة الكندية ويسئل الملحق التجاري أو الثقافي
لأنه أحيانا تكون فيه عروض
أفض من أنك تروح مباشرة و توصية من شخص معين
والأمر الأهم هو انك تحفظ حقوق المادية (فلوسك)
يعني لو ماكانت مثل اللي طلبت يصيرون ملزمين بأسترداد المبالغ اللي تخسرتها
والله يقدم اللي فيه الخير ان شاء الله


----------



## dash 8 (28 مايو 2006)

اسم المعهد الرسمي وموقعه على الشبكة وعنوانه
كندا –مدينة فانكوفر الرائعة

العنوان وطريقة الاتصال
Professional Flight Centre
Main Terminal 
Unit 62
Boundary Bay Airport
4400 72nd Street
Delta B.C. Canada
V4K 5B3
Tel: (604) 952-4635
Fax: (604) 952-4600

انواع طائرات التدريب واسعار الطيران عليها للساعة 
سواء dual اي مع مدرب او solo طيران منفرد
طبعا السعر بالدولار الكندي والذي يساوي الان 2.96ريال سعودي خليها 3 ريال
سسنا 152 ( c-152 )
DUAL \HR=140$
SOLO\HR=95$
سسنا 172 ( c-172 Skyhawk )
157$ =DUAL 
SOLO\HR=112$

وهذه طائرة بهلوانية
Champion Citabria Tailwheel -Aerobatic
DUAL\HR=147$
SOLO\HR=102$
وهذه طائرة بمحركين للطيران IFR
Beechcraft Duchess BE-76-$222/hr solo, $270/hr dual

وايضا طائرة بمحركين للIFR
Piper Seminole PA-44 ($222/hr solo, $270/hr dual)

وهذه طائرة هليوكابتر
Robinson R-22 Beta ($410/hr solo or dual)

وطائرة اخرى هليوكابترBell 206 Jet Ranger-call for rates)


والان نتكلم عن دورات الطيران ونبدأ بدورة الطيار الخاص
PRIVATE PILOT -VFR

التكلفة الاجمالية طبعا بالكندي والذي يساوي 3 ريال $6683.78
ويشمل هذا السعر 45 ساعة طيران بلاضافة الى 10 ساعات تحضير قبل الرحلات
وايضا 40 ساعة كحد ادنى للدروس الارضية وللكتب وغيره من ضريبة عليها.
وسعر الفحوصات الطبية اللازمة للرخصة بالاضافة الى سعر استخراج الرخصة من 
سلطة الطيران الكندية وسعر الامتحانات اللازمة.
ملاحظه مهمة : هذا السعر لايشمل اذا كان الطالب غير مجتهد ويحتاج الى ساعات اضافية 
للطيران لكي يفهم .

NOTE: These prices are based on minimum requirements in a C-152 aircraft. Most students require more than the minimum number of hours to prepare for their flight test. On average, students also require more dual than solo for the ongoing training portion, so prices will vary accordingly.
وهذا الرابط بخصوص الدورة 

http://proifr.com/pricing/pricing.p...=13&Submit=view
والان نتكلم عن دورة الطيران التجاريةCommercial Pilot License -VFR
وذلك من غير الطيران الالي IR يعني مازلنا بالطيران الذي يعتمد على النظر الى الخارج
بالدرجة الرئيسية (VFR)
التكلفة الاجمالية طبعا بالكندي والذي يساوي 3 ريال 17775$
ويشمل السعر 155 ساعة طيران 
منها 120 ساعة SOLO منفرد..و 35 ساعة مع مدرب.
طبعا هناك دروس ارضية يشملها السعر.
وسعر الفحوصات الطبية اللازمة للرخصة بالاضافة الى سعر استخراج الرخصة من 
سلطة الطيران الكندية وسعر الامتحانات اللازمة.
ملاحظه مهمة : هذا السعر لايشمل اذا كان الطالب غير مجتهد ويحتاج الى ساعات اضافية 
للطيران لكي يفهم او يرسب بالامتحانات لا سمح الله.
والرابط التالي بخصوص هذه الدورة 
http://proifr.com/pricing/pricing.p...=14&Submit=view

اذا لو حسبناها سوف يكون المجموع $24458.78 دولار كندي
اي السعر الاجمالي للحصول على الرخصتين من نوع VFR وليس IFR هو
24458.78كندي ويساوي = 73377 الف ريال 
وذلك اذا كان الدولار الكندي = 3 ريال 
وبعض الاحيان يساوي =2.99 ريال
اذا سوف يكون معنا مامجموعه 200 ساعة طيران

والان سوف اذكر لكم برنامج مهم وهو افضل من الدورتين
السابقتين التين من نوع VFR هذا البرنامج او الدورة هي المطلوبة لكونها تشمل ايضا 
الطيران على محركين والطيران الالي IFR وسوف تحصل من خلالها على 
CPL\IR وطبعا من قبلها على PPL اذا اسم الدورة 
Professional Pilot Program: Full Commercial License - Including Multi-IFR Ratings

هذا البرنامج يشمل بالبداية دورة PRIVATE PILOT-VFR
والذي سعرها كما قلنا 
التكلفة الاجمالية طبعا بالكندي والذي يساوي 3 ريال $6683.78
والدورة الثانية المشمولة بهذا البرنامج الشامل هي دورة على المحركين والطيران من نوعIFR
واسمها اي الدورة 

Multi-IFR-Multi-Engine Rating, plus Group 1 Intrument Rating
وتفاصيلها كلاتي 
التكلفة الاجمالية بالدولار الكندي $8655
ويشمل السعر 20 ساعة طيران على محركين ومن قبلها 20 ساعة طيران تشبيهي
طبعا هناك دروس ارضية يشملها السعر.
وسعر الفحوصات الطبية اللازمة بالاضافة الى سعر استخراج الرخصة من 
سلطة الطيران الكندية وسعر الامتحانات اللازمة.
ملاحظه مهمة : هذا السعر لايشمل اذا كان الطالب غير مجتهد ويحتاج الى ساعات اضافية 
للطيران لكي يفهم او يرسب بالامتحانات لا سمح الله.
وهذا رابط الدورة المذكورة
http://proifr.com/pricing/pricing.p...=15&Submit=view

والان تكملة البرنامج الشامل
بعد الدورتين السابقتين بهذا البرنامج والذين يكلفان مامجموعه 15338.78 دولار كندي
نذكر تكملة البرنامج
طبعا مافضل النا بعد الطيران الخاص والالي ir+ppl الا الطيران التجاري وهو cpl
وهذا نفس تفاصيل الدورة cpl-vfr ولكن بالاضافة اليه سوف تطير IFR وتطير بالليل وتطير عبر الولايات
اي طيران CROSS-COUNTRY وكلها تعتمد بشكل رئيسي على IFR اي باستخدام العدادات واجهزة الملاحة بداخل الطائرة ......وسوف تكلفك هذه التقنيات بالدولار الكندي 14975 دولار كندي
اذا يا اخواني الاعزاء التكلفة الاجمالية للبرنامج الشامل يساوي بالدولار الكندي 
$30313.78 ويساوي بالدولار الامريكي 23,957.78
وبالريال السعودي 89,844
طبعا سعر الدولار الكندي الان = 2.96380 ريال سعوديموقع تحويل العملات وهو مربوط مباشر مع البورصات العالمية
http://www.xe.com/ucc

طبعا يا اخواني الافاضل مدة الدورة او البرنامج الشامل من 9 اشهر الى سنة كاملة وذلك حسب اجتهادك الشخصي وعدم الاخفاق بالامتحانات العملية او النظرية .
والان نتطرق الى ملحوظة مهمة جدا وهي ان جميع الرخص هي رخص كندية صادرة من سلطة الطيران الكندي
ولتحويل رخصك الى الرخص FAA سوف تكلفك 3000 دولار كندي 
اي بالريال السعودي 8900 ريال تقريبا
اذا صار المجموع الان 
89844+8900=98744 ريال سعودي
وهذا رابط الدورة الشاملة او البرنامج الشامل 
http://proifr.com/pricing/pricing.p...=18&Submit=view


ملحوظه هــــــــــــــامة جدا 
قبل ان تستطيع التسجيل بالمعهد سوف تخضع لامتحان لغة انجليزية وفحص طبي شامل
اذا اخفقت سوف تكلفك دورة تحضير للغة الانجليزية ورفع مستواك وهذا سوف يكلفك الشيء الكثير.
لذا يجب ان تكون على مستوى عالي من اللغة لكي تتمكن من دراسة الطيران بكندا والا عليك ان تأخذ دورات باللغة هناك
والذي غالبا سوف يدلوك معهد الطيران على الطريقة المناسبة والمعهد الانجليزي المناسب اليك.

والان نتطرق الى السكـــــــــــــن


هناك سكن ريفي قريب من المعهد والذي سوف يقومون بتوجيهك عليه ان رغبت
ويكلف هذا السكن بالليلة 30 دولار كندي وبالشهر كحد ادنى 600 دولار كندي
وكحد اعلى 750 دولار كندي.
مصاريفك الشهري تكفيك 300 دولار كندي بالشهر ..وهذا يعتمد على الشخص نفسه .
اذا مع المصاريف الشهرية 300+السكن 600=900 بالشهر(كندي)
اي خلال 9 اشهر وهي الحد الادنى للتخرج سوف يكلفك 8100 دولار كندي
اي 24000 ريال ( سكن ومصروف ل 9 اشهر بالريال السعودي )ويساوي بالدولار الامريكي 6400 دولار امريكي.(سكن ومصروف ل9 اشهر بالدولار الامريكي)

اي التكلفة الاجمالية خلال 9 اشهر للدراسة والسكن والمصروف الشهري وذلك كحد ادنى للطالب المجتهد
بالريال السعودي = 122.744 ريال سعودي
اي بالدولار الامريكي=32.750 دولار امريكي
خلينا نقول 35000 دولار امريكي بتكلف
اي 130 الف ريال سعودي
يا اخي ولا تزعل خليها 150 الف ريال سعودي
اي 40 الف دولار امريكي
مين احسن كنـــــــــــدا ولا الدول العربية ؟؟؟
المقارنة ان بهذا المعهد تتخرج ب9 اشهر الى سنة 
الاردن مثلا سنة ونصف الى سنتين.
السعر السابق يشمل FAA في الاردن ولا تحلم تشم ريحتها.
وغيره وغيره وغيره.
طبعا امريكا مع المشاكل ما انصح احد يروح الها لسلامته الشخصية.

وهذا رابط معلومات السكن ومنظر خارجي للمنزل الريفي الرائع
والذي بني سنة 1921 ميلادي
http://proifr.com/aviation-careers/index.php?uni_id=18
وهذا رابط معلومات الحصول على الفيزا المطلوبة للطلبة الغير كنديين 
http://proifr.com/aviation-careers/index.php?uni_id=4

وهذا رابط لجميع الاستفسارات التي تتعلق بالتسجيل والدورات وخلافه 
http://proifr.com/faq

ملاحظه
كما ان المعهد يعطي دورات على الهليوكبتر ( المدنية ) ودورات مدربين(CFI+CFII )
وغيرها.

وهذه الروابط تتكلم عن كيفية المعيشة بكندا ومدينة فانكوفر التي بها المركز
http://www.3rabgo.com
http://www.travel4arab.com
http://www.al-hejrah.com


----------



## dash 8 (28 مايو 2006)

وهذا اكادمية معروفة في كندا 

www.proifr.com
transfered


----------



## dash 8 (28 مايو 2006)

all above subjects are transfered from flyingway sit


----------



## مهندس طيار (29 مايو 2006)

طيب يا داش 8 
الدراسه في مصر بردوا كده احسن 
انا عايز اخد رأيك لاني هابدأ في الصيف الاختبارات للالتحاق في معهد الطيران بمصر 
أولا في مصر الدراسه للأجانب في حدود 32 الف دولار امريكي 
والدراسه سنه ونصف 
لاكن بتتيح لك شئ مهم جدا 
انك بتاخد ppl , cpl and Atp 
لاكنها بتكون بالطبع frozen Atp 
لاكنها توفرلك جدا في المستقبل وبتكون jar 
وبتتخرج مجموع عدد الساعات الطيران 155 علي السيسنا 172 وعدة طرازات اخري 
بالاضافه انهم موفرين الاقامه في العريش اثناء التدريب العملي 
اكيد هناك سلبيات لاكنها ليست بالسؤ 
وانت تعرف ان مصر رخيصه وهذه ميزه لا تونكر 
ارجوا الرد في اسرع وقت لاني جاد في النقاش معك كي يقتنع احدنا بوجهة نظر الاخر 
انت عارف ده مستقبل مش لعب عيال وانا دائما ادرس كل خطوة لذلك ارجوا الافادة 
والله الموفق


----------



## صالح عبدالله (30 مايو 2006)

مشكور 
الله يعافيك والله يخليك
ياdash8
لو سمحت ممكن ..... :87: 
عندي بعض الأسئله
هل ممكن ادرس هندسة الطيران بكالوريس وبعدين أدرس تعليم الطيران؟
وش أفضل قسم في هندسة الطيران؟
السبب لان بعد كذا راح أتعلم الطيران.
وش أفضل أو أقوى جامعه في هندسة الطيران تكون معترف فيها السعوديه؟
كل هذا اتكلم في كندا
وأسف على الأطاله..

ولك الشكر والعفو
وشكرا على الفوائد اللي قلتها:30: :30: :30: :30: :30:


----------



## صالح عبدالله (30 مايو 2006)

مشكور 
الله يعافيك والله يخليك
ياdash8
لو سمحت ممكن ..... :87: 
عندي بعض الأسئله
هل ممكن ادرس هندسة الطيران بكالوريس وبعدين أدرس تعليم الطيران؟
وش أفضل قسم في هندسة الطيران؟
السبب لان بعد كذا راح أتعلم الطيران.
وش أفضل أو أقوى جامعه في هندسة الطيران تكون معترف فيها؟
كل هذا اتكلم في كندا
وأسف على الأطاله..

ولك الشكر والعفو
وشكرا على الفوائد اللي قلتها:30: :30: :30: :30: :30:


----------



## dash 8 (30 مايو 2006)

يمكنك ذلك 
ولاغبار عليها ان تكون الافضليه لك اثناء طلبك للعمل لانك طيار وتحمل شهاده الهندسه
هذه بعض المواقع ولااعلم هل هي الافضل ام لا
http://www.mfc.nb.ca/
وانصحك
أولا تخاطب الكلية وتطرح لهم نفس السؤال؟؟؟
وهو هل شهادتهم معترف بها من قبل سفارتك أم لا ؟؟؟؟
الامر الاخر .....
بعد انتهائك من الدراسة . . . يجب عليك مطابقة جميع الشهادات التي حصلت عليها بما فيها شهادات اللغة الانجليزية
وان يتم وضع الختم من قبل الملحق الثقافي او التعليمي من قبل سفارتك
وهدا يسهل عليك اعتماد شهاداتك في بلدك
اعلم ان الدراسة في البلدان الغربية و خصوصا امريكا و كندا و بريطانيا
مرغوبة في جميع الدول العربية
 
هذا موقع اخر
http://www.beapilot.ca
اما عن سوالك افضل قسم فتصفح الموضوع هذا موجود بالمنتدى
أفضل قسم بهندسة الطيران
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## أحمد الطيار (31 مايو 2006)

طيب ياأخوان وش افضل في الدراسة كندا ولا اميريكا أقصد من الناحية التعليمية الجامعات والمادية


----------



## لؤى عبد الرحمن (31 مايو 2006)

ايه مشكلتكم من ناحيه الدراسه فى مصر


----------



## مهندس طيار (1 يونيو 2006)

هناك بعض العيوب في الدراسه في مصر وللاسف هذه هي المشكله ان من يشرح للاخرين عن الدراسه في مصر بيشرح العيوب 
لاكني لم اري احد يشرح مميزات الدراسه في مصر وذلك لان الجميع لا يعلم مميزات الدراسه بمصر 
لذلك يا لؤي من لم يبحث عن الدراسه في مصر فهو لن يقتنع ان حاولت ان تعرض عليه فكرة الدراسه بمصر 
عن نفسي لقد بحثت جيدا وكان والدي مستعد لان يتركني اسافر اي مكان حول العالم 
ولاكني انا الي قررت اني اخدها في مصر وذللك لما وجدت بها من مميزات 
ربنا يوفق الجميع 
المهم ان يتأكد الجميع من ان اماكن الدراسه التي سوف يدرسون بها هي افضل الاماكن التي تنسابهم


----------



## SG-4 (12 أغسطس 2006)

thank u 
that what i searched for


----------



## سبهان (29 مايو 2007)

الى من لديه العلم
استفساري هو انني اود الالتحاق باحدى كليات هندسة الطيرا ن للحصول على البكالوريوس وانا لدي دبلوم هندسة طيران من Caaالاردنية 
وكم المدة المحددة للحصول على البكالوريوس وماهي الرخصة التي ممكن احصل عليها وكم سعر الدراسة...واين ممكن ان التحق بالدراسة اقصد باي جامعه ؟
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## سبهان (29 مايو 2007)

ارجوووووووووووووووووكم افيدوني بسرعه يااخواااااااااااااااان


----------



## a7med4u (6 يونيو 2007)

ما شـاء الله
ربنا يديم المعروف والتعاون
و لا أروع


----------



## haa72 (11 يونيو 2007)

Hello , 
concerning what u have said , i thin k there are many universities in canada i which u can enroll to the aerospace program Bachalor or master degree
we can mention concordia university , McGill university , Sherbrooke and others .
in the master program ,, there is a strong program given by concordia university in ccoperation with other universities sherbrooke and mcgill and other factories like bombardier , rollsroyceand many others .
so it is good program .
I will join this year to continue my master stuides in aerospace / aeronautics .
it costs about 9000$ canadian dollars ,
regards()


----------



## dash 8 (12 يونيو 2007)

[السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
صباح الخير للجميع 
سبهان صارلي زمان ماخشيت على الملتقى ولكن ال*****ي خلني ارد 
اخوي سبهان توكل على الله اولا 
ثانيا ياليت توضح سوالك شوي من شان اعرف وين تبي تدرس 
لاني لواجلس شهر ماخلصت من الجامعات اللي تدرس هندسه طيران بالعالم 
شكرا لك ولاتزعل مني خلي بالك طويل 
اخوك 
dash 8


----------



## سبهان (14 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر اخووووي داش الله يسامحك وليش ازعل منك
بالعكس الا مبسوووط منك كثيييير
انا والله مدري بالزبط بس ابي اكمل بكالوريوس هندسة وماني عارف الاحسن وين
هل هي باسكوتلندا احسن عشان الدراسة 9شهور واحصل على بكالوريوس والا
كندا
هذا هي ومحتااار ابي اعرف منك 
تحيااااتي اليك


----------

